# Audio : Sortie optique



## xcelsam (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

je souhaite m'acheter une apple TV pour pouvoir regarder mes films stockés sur mon iMac, et que le son soit diffusé sur mes enceintes.

Déjà je voudrais savoir si, en utilisant la recopie vidéo depuis l'iMac pour regarder un film depuis vlc par exemple, est ce que le son est aussi envoyé sur l'apple Tv ou pas? 

Ensuite, pour envoyer le son sur mes enceintes depuis la sortie numérique optique, je voulait utiliser ce genre de convertisseur :

http://www.amazon.fr/Numérique-coax...UTF8&colid=31JN0APD268EB&coliid=I2LZ945GP61XH

Je passe par une table de mixage qui ne possède pas d'entrée numérique optique donc je suis obligé de convertir le signal. Est ce que vous savez si ce genre de produit fonctionne comme il faut (en stéréo uniquement bien evidemment).

D'avance merci !!


----------



## yoffy (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour ,

La Prise casque iMac est une Sortie casque/audio numérique optique (prise minijack) = analogique/numérique donc normalement pas besoin de convertisseur !?


 ... à moins de vouloir s'affranchir du DAC du Mac pour un DAC externe de meilleur qualité .


----------

